# 15.3hh Chestnut IDxTB, Sassy, Missing on Loan



## MHOL (15 August 2009)




----------



## MurphysMinder (16 August 2009)

Are you /the police aware Jackie Arnold passed away earlier this year?  Can you give any more details on this horse, I could circulate posters locally but not sure if it would be okay to do this in view of the above fact.


----------



## Cuffey (16 August 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Are you /the police aware Jackie Arnold passed away earlier this year?  [ QUOTE ]


This may well be the reason the horse has disappeared as whoever is caring for the horse may not have realised Jackie did not own it

Perhaps a modification of the poster is needed before you distribute MM


----------



## Skippydo (16 August 2009)

They do seem to be aware of this if you go to
http://www.missinghorsesonloan.co.uk/
click 'missing on loan' and scroll down to Sassy it states she has since died there.
It seems strange they haven't put it in the poster though.


----------



## MurphysMinder (16 August 2009)

I know where some of jackie's horses were kept, this mare was not amongst them.   If I could get updated posters I would happily place them locally.


----------



## MHOL (16 August 2009)

Yes we are aware Jackie Arnold passed away earlier and so are the police, we were in talks with Jackie but as you are aware she died suddenly


----------



## Skippydo (16 August 2009)

Hi, I'm a couple of hours drive away from TF9 and would be happy to put the poster up around my area.
With knowing that Jackie Arnold has died, will it be updated to give a bit more information?


----------



## Skippydo (18 August 2009)

Hi just wondering if you would like us to put this poster up or wait for another?
I guess the sooner we get them up the better.


----------



## MurphysMinder (18 August 2009)

If you go onto the missing on loan website there is a revised poster to download without any names mentioned.  I have downloaded and printed that one.


----------



## Skippydo (18 August 2009)

Thank you MurphysMinder, i was thinking of PMing you to see if you'd heard anything, i just can't stop thinking about this chap, i hope we hear some news or an update soon.
I'll print it off and circulate.
Fingers crossed.


----------



## The Virgin Dubble (23 August 2009)

I have just been alerted to this post, so apologies for coming in late, but I have been away.

The notice states that the horse was notified as missing in April 09 I believe, but there is no mention of when Jackie actually took it on loan. I presume shortly before that date?

I am loathe to speak ill of the dead on a public forum, but I will say that Jackie used to advertise on Horsehunter and in The Shropshire Star, so if you have a rough date of when the horse went on loan, it might be useful to contact them to see if a horse matching his description was advertised...


----------



## MHOL (24 August 2009)

Thank you for your help, I will look into that, sassy went missing March 2008 to March 2009, but we suspect he went March 2008


----------



## The Virgin Dubble (24 August 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Thank you for your help, I will look into that, sassy went missing March 2008 to March 2009, but we suspect he went March 2008 

[/ QUOTE ]
Yes, sadly, I suspect he would have gone in March 2008 too... 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I have replied to your email, and will do some digging around, but although I don't want to build up any hopes, if you could possibly get hold of the number for this guy that was mentioned, and it matches the number I have, then it could be really helpful.


----------



## MHOL (26 August 2009)




----------



## MHOL (6 November 2010)

Renewed appeal, still looking for Sassy


----------



## MurphysMinder (6 November 2010)

I was really hoping this was an update saying he had been found.  I still keep my eyes open though suspect he may not be in this area anymore. This has reminded me to put some of his posters up again, just in case.


----------



## 3DE (6 November 2010)

Good luck x


----------



## Tinseltoes (6 November 2010)

Hope you find him soon.Maybe hes been sold and moved to different part of UK????
Owner must be  deverstated.


----------



## The Virgin Dubble (9 November 2010)

sharon1959 said:



			Maybe hes been sold and moved to different part of UK????
		
Click to expand...

That is highly probable, sadly. 

This is why it's important that no matter what area people are in, it would be really helpful if people could contact MHOL with any potential sightings or info.


----------



## OWLIE185 (10 November 2010)

Sadly there are a number of horses that go missing while on loan.

This is why it is so important to Freezemark horses on their shoulders as in the event of the horse going missing it is so much easier for anyone too identify them.

By freezemarking it on the shoulder the freezemark is visible while it is being ridden out.

Most certainly always freezemark a horse prior to it going on loan.


----------



## timthearab (15 November 2010)

Come on peeps lets get this one home XXX


----------



## Waterborn (15 November 2010)

MHOL said:














Click to expand...

Will keep looking.....


----------



## alexy1000 (15 November 2010)

Get a facebook page going, lots of success with them, every teenage girl in the world has a facebook page and that includes all the ones who spend every weekend at a yard.


----------

